# 6 months job history for spouse visa, new job question.



## Blizades (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey guys,

Wondering if somebody can help me please. Me and my wife will be applying for her spouse visa in the next couple of weeks. I work two jobs and I meet the financial requirement with both combined, I also have 6 months + payslips and a letter from both employers confirming this (as well as bank account statements showing money in).

However, I have been given the opportunity to work for a new employer, a job that is better paid and in line with what I study. If I accept that job now, will that hinder our application? Let's say they require some more details etc and during the process I have changed jobs, can this negatively impact the application?

Surely the border agency can't expect people to pass up on new career opportunities for the sake of their job criteria.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I thought you had to accumulate 12 months of pay slips if you had two jobs?


----------



## Blizades (Oct 3, 2013)

Hertsfem said:


> I thought you had to accumulate 12 months of pay slips if you had two jobs?


Errr, I didn't see that anywhere in the guidelines?

Please tell me that isn't true.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I hope so too! perhaps someone more in the know will come along shortly...


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

There is only space for 1 job for Category A on the Appendix 2 form which suggests you can't have 2, but I know people who have been successful this way. It's not stated anywhere from what I've read, just going by the layout of the form.

As for the job, I'm in a similar situation. My husband applied in August and I was offered a new job in September. Joppa did say it would be best to remain in the current job whilst the application is being processed, but I can't afford to let this opportunity pass me by as I'm currently a temporary worker and my hours could drop or even contract end at anytime. He advised that I would need to submit a contract and employment letter from the new employer if I did change jobs.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

How long have you held both of these jobs for? 

Have a read about the financial requirement 

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary

If that link doesn't work then open the PDF http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...licyandlaw/IDIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf

It talks about the different categories you can apply under and if your job is salaried or non salaried. It also gives case like scenario.


----------



## Blizades (Oct 3, 2013)

My main job is salaried employment and I have worked there for over 2 years. The second job I have worked for just over six months.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can try applying with two jobs (both over 6 months) under Cat A, though it's a grey area but I know of people who have been successful.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You can try applying with two jobs (both over 6 months) under Cat A, though it's a grey area but I know of people who have been successful.


Is this possible? 

I'm hoping to apply with two jobs, one which I have been in several years and the other one I've been in couple of months? .. could I apply after being in the other job for around six months if I'm earning exactly £1550 from both jobs combined? 

Could this be the light at the end of the tunnel.. not having to wait a whole year before we can apply?


----------



## Blizades (Oct 3, 2013)

It certainly is a grey area, since it doesn't mention two jobs anywhere in the appendix.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Blizades said:


> It certainly is a grey area, since it doesn't mention two jobs anywhere in the appendix.


Well if people have been successful suppose it's not that bad. Maybe seeking professional advice may explain more about it. 

I've been thinking about this all night and if I was to apply after 6 months this means I wouldn't need to work 60+ a week for a whole year which is very draining.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's argument from silence really. It doesn't say you CAN apply with two jobs, neither does it say you CAN'T. As I have said, people have been approved (though I don't know the exact circumstances) by just attaching a note to Appendix 2 about their second job.


----------



## Blizades (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot Joppa.

Can you advise on the original quetion, with regards to the new job? Would you advise against it?


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Joppa said:


> It's argument from silence really. It doesn't say you CAN apply with two jobs, neither does it say you CAN'T. As I have said, people have been approved (though I don't know the exact circumstances) by just attaching a note to Appendix 2 about their second job.


Well that's it isn't it. What would you suggest? I mean its taking that risk of applying and being successful or applying being refused, if you have money to re-apply after 12 months I suppose its a good risk to take? as a result it means you can be with your partner soon...right 

Maybe speaking to a person who has been successful with two jobs at 6 months can maybe give us some advice, does anyone know them?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There have only been two people known through this forum who apparently were successful with two jobs with different employers under Cat A, and I don't know the exact details of their case. Both were I believe legally advised.


----------

